# centros de cultivo



## Hina_M

Intento traducir lo siguiente:

_Trabajar en *centros de cultivo* de especies acuáticas vegetales o animales (agricultura)._​
¿Es posible usar el término "*breeding centres*" con cualquier tipo de especie, incluyendo vegetales? Otro sinónimo que he encontrado es hatchery, pero usado generalmente con animales.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello Hina_M !*

I suggest "centros de cultivo de especies acuáticas vegetales o animales" = "centres for the culture/farming of hydroponic plants or animal breeding".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Hina_M

I'm afraid _hydroponic _is a bit too technical, it's just _aquatic plants _/ _animal species _really, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ciprianus

_Aquaculture_, la hidroponía es otra cosa.


----------



## Hina_M

¡Exacto! De hecho he usado ese término para traducir (corregir) agricultura, si leemos la definición del DRAE el texto original está equivocado.


----------



## Dretagoto

Hatchery is used only with fish and fowl, so that wouldn't be appropriate for you here. Aquaculture seems a good option, as Ciprianus suggests.


----------



## Hina_M

What about _breeding centres/ farms_?


----------



## Dretagoto

Hina_M said:


> What about _breeding centres/ farms_?



I would say no, but it depends on your intended audience - people who work in horticulture certainly use terms like breeding and cross-breeding, so it may be the same in vegetable aquaculture, but to a general audience, "breeding" is only likely to make people think of animals, and not plants.

In general use, breeding = animals, cultivation = plants.


----------



## Benzene

_*Aquaculture also aquiculture *
n.
The cultivation of marine or freshwater organisms, especially food fish or shellfish such as salmon or oysters, under controlled conditions. Also called aquafarming.

*Aquaponics  *
n. (used with a sing. verb)
Cultivation of plants and fish in an integrated system in which wastewater from fish tanks is used to provide the nutrients for hydroponically grown plants, and the nutrient-free water produced by the plants is circulated back to the fish tanks.

*Source:* American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fifth Edition. Copyright © 2016

I don't find any connection with "agriculture" as in the OP.

Any comments?

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Hina_M

Dretagoto said:


> I would say no, but it depends on your intended audience - people who work in horticulture certainly use terms like breeding and cross-breeding, so it may be the same in vegetable aquaculture, but to a general audience, "breeding" is only likely to make people think of animals, and not plants.
> 
> In general use, breeding = animals, cultivation = plants.



Thank you Dretagoto, that's exactly what I needed to confirm. My readers are not exactly specialists so using a general term like _centres, facilities_ or _farms _is the best move in this case.

Dejo mi traducción aquí por si sirve de ayuda a otros lectores o miembros del foro:
_
Working in centres for the farming of aquatic plants or animal species (aquaculture)._​


----------

